# المبيدات الحشرية استخدامها وطرق التخلص منها



## abue tycer (18 فبراير 2010)

تعريف المبيدات الحشرية
هي مواد كيميائية تقضى على الآفات.​ 
تعريف الحشرات:​ 

آفات: أي كائن حي يصيب الإنسان أو ممتلكاته (من نباتات أو حيوانات) ويسبب له الضرر، فالحشرات من الآفات وكذلك الميكروبات والحيوانات الزراعية والطفيليات والطيور والقواقع والقوارض مثل الفئران. 
ففي أوائل الأربعينيات تم اكتشاف مبيد D.D.T (دى.دى .تى) وكان يستخدم عند اكتشافه لمكافحة الحشرات الناقلة للأمراض في الإنسان ومن أهمها مرض الطاعون (ينقل عن طريق البرغوث) وهذا الوباء انتشر أثناء الحرب العالمية ثم اتجه التفكير في استخدامه لمكافحة البعوض والملاريا.​ 
تركيب D.D.T دى.دى.تى :​ 
ذرة كلور لذلك فهو يعتبر من مجموعه المبيدات الكلورفية العضوية. وتستخدم سلسلة المركبات الكلوروفية العضوية في مكافحة آفات المحاصيل الزراعية بجانب مكافحة الحشرات المتعلقة بالصحة العامة.​ 


مجموعه D.D.T أو المركبات الكلوروفية:​ 
1-مشابهات "Analogue" 
2- إيزوميرز "Isomerse"
- ومن أمثلتها: 
أ- الدرين. 
ب- توكسافين: استخدم في بداية الخمسينات حتى بداية الستينات لمكافحة دودة ورقة القطن. ​ 

أسباب انتشار المبيدات:​ 

أ- تأثير سريع (تأثير سام للآفة).
ب- الحصول عليها سهل. 
ج- طريقة الاستعمال بسيطة. 
د- سعرها رخيص.
هذا بدون النظر إلى تأثيرها على البيئة والإنسان مثل ظهور بعض الأمراض بنسبة كبيرة والتي اكتشفتها أستاذة البيولوجي "راشيل كارسينس" وذلك أثناء صيد السمك فقد لفت نظرها وجود أسماك ميتة على سطح الماء، ولاحظت مع الوقت قلة عدد الطيور المهاجرة سنة بعد سنة نتيجة رش هذه الأماكن بالمبيدات للقضاء على الأعشاب. ​ 




مشاكل المبيدات الكلوروفية: 
1- التسمم. 
2- لها درجة عالية من الثبات في البيئة، تستمر في التربة والماء لمدة 30 سنة.
3-لها قابلية للذوبان في الدهون والتراكم، وتتخلل جسم الإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات بدرجة معينة ثم تدخل كمية أخرى وهكذا ثم يصبح التركيز عالياًً في الكائن الحي.​ 
نوع آخر من المبيدات تسمى المبيدات الفسفورية العضوية: وتتكون من ذرة فوسفور.
- مشاكل المبيدات الفوسفورية العضوية: 
1- خطيرة جداً وسامة على الإنسان والحيوان. 
2-تختلف عن الكلوروفية: من حيث ثباتها فهي سريعة التحلل حيث تسبب شلل للكائن يعقبه الموت لأنها تفرز أنزيماً ساماً يعمل علي فصل التيار العصبي يسمي " AcetyleehalineEsterase"​ 
نوع ثالث من المبيدات "كرباميت": "مبيد سيفين" : 
ولها أربعة مشاكل:
1- مقاومة الآفات لهذه المبيدات ولا تموت منه. 
2-قتل المتطفلات والحشرات النافعة مع الآفة. 
3-ظهور آفات كانت غير موجودة "آفات ثانوية" وتتكاثر في أنواعها وتصبح من الآفات الرئيسية. 
4- ظهور الآفات بأعداد وبائية بعد أن كانت بأعداد محدودة "نتيجة مقاومة الآفات" والذي يموت الضعيف منها أو الحساس.
طرق التعرض لمثل هذه السموم: طريق السلسلة الغذائية:​ 
1- التسمم الحاد "Acute Poisoning - Acute Toxicity": يقاس بظاهرة الموت والحياة. ظهور مفعول السم بعد التعرض بفترة قليلة للتسمم. ​ 
2-التسمم المزمن: "Chronic Toxicity":
يقاس بظاهرة الأمراض وتأثيراته الناتجة من التعرض للمادة السامة لفترات طويلة والأعراض تظهر بعد مرور فترة زمنية طويلة. الأمراض مثل السرطان والتشوهات.​ 
أسباب أضرار المبيدات أو مشاكل المبيدات:
1-الاستخدام الخاطئ. 
2-عدم تنظيف المبيدات في الوقت المناسب. 
ولتقليل الأضرار يجب وضع ملصق البيانات على المبيد حتى تتبع الإرشادات الضرورية.​ 
كيفية التعرض للمبيدات: 
1-التعرض المقصود "الانتحار أو القتل". 
2-التعرض لحادث بالرش بالمبيدات "غير مقصود - Accident". 
3- التعرض المهني من تصنيع وتعبئة المبيدات أو أعمال الرش. 
4-التعرض لمثبتات المبيدات من خلال الغذاء والماء.​ 
طرق دخول المبيدات للجسم: 
1-الاستنشاق (أخطر طريقة(.
2-الجلد "الاختراق" وخصوصاً عن طريق الملابس أكثر من التعرض المباشر لأن الملابس تحتفظ بجزئيات المبيد، وبطول فترة ارتداء الملابس الملوثة يؤدى إلى التعرض المستمر للمبيد حتى يتم تغييرها. 
3- التعرض عن طريق التناول مع البلع أو الهضم. 
4-من خلال العين.​ 
للحد من المبيدات الحشرية: 
1- لابد من وجود رخصة لصاحب المحل والذي يرش المبيدات بعد أخذ دورات وامتحانات لأخذ رخصة مؤهلة بشهادة (رخصة أولي).
2-توجد مبيدات عامة للاستخدام العام أضرارها متوسطة أو قليلة وبالتالي مخاطرها محدودة وهذا النوع مسموح بتداوله. 
3-مبيدات قاتلة عالية الخطورة "Restricted - Pesticide". ولا تباع لأي شخص ولا تستخدم إلا بواسطة رخصة ثانية رخصة المبيدات محدودة الاستخدام. 
4- أن تكون هناك وزارات مختصة تتابع مثل هذه الإجراءات ومنها: 
أ- وزارة الزراعة. 
ب- وزارة الصحة. 
ج- وزارة البيئة. 
د- وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية. ​ 
5- لابد من مرور وقت "فترة زمنية" من آخر رشة وطرح المحصول للاستخدام الآدمي "فترة الأمان أو التحريم" .
6- لا تعتمد على المبيد فقط ولكن اعتمد على:
أ- المكافحة الحيوية. 
ب- المكافحة الطبيعية. 
ج- القوانين التشريعية. 
د- استخدام تقاوي مقاومة الآفات. 
هـ- تغيير مواعيد الزراعة.
و- تقليل فترة نصف العمر عن طريق تغيير درجة الحموضة "P.H" والتي من الممكن أن تصل (فترة نصف عمر المبيد) من 16 سنة إلى 40 سنة. 
ى- الخضراوات المشكوك في أمرها مثل البامية تسلق أولاً قبل 
الطبخ للتخلص من تأثيرها.​ 

​التخلص من المبيدات في الأرض لتكون جزء من مكونات التربة: 


تستغل هذه الطريقة في أرض غير مستغلة لأي غرض من الحياة (زراعية - إسكان - مواصلات) وترش المبيدات في صورة محاليل مخففة على الطبقة السطحية، وتتم حراثة الأرض، ومعاملة التربة بمعدل لا يزيد عن 25 كجم مادة فعالة للهكتار في السنة، ويجب أن تحاط المنطقة المستعملة لهذا الغرض بموانع وحواجز (أرصفة ترابية أو أسلاك شائكة) لمنع دخول الحيوانات إليها.​


الدفن تحت الأرض: 


يمكن التخلص من المبيدات ذات البقاء غير الطويل في صورة مركزات بدفنها في حفر بعمق متر ومسافة بين الحفرة والأخرى من 6 إلى 8 متر. يبطن قطاع الحفرة بحاجز جيري أو مادة عضوية (مخلفات حيوانية)، وينصح بألا تزيد كمية المادة الفعالة بالحفرة الواحدة عن 25 كجم أو 25 لتر. تغطى الحفرة بعد وضع المبيد بها بطبقة من التربة تحتها طبقة من الحجر الجيري علىأن يكون مستوى سطح الحفرة المغطاة أقل من مستوى الأرض المحيطة.


قد تستخدم حفر أكبر وأعمق لدفن كميات أكبر، وتكون الحفرة في هذه الحالة بأبعاد 4 متر عمق و10 أمتار طول و6 إلى 8 أمتار عرض، تبطن الحفرة بطبقة أسمنت وتوضع المبيدات في طبقات متعاقبة مع طبقات تربة وحصى، وتغطى الحفرة بعد ملئها بغطاء منفذ للضوء، حيث يتوفر في هذا النظام إمكانية إبقاء الحموضة مناسبة لنشاط الكائنات الحية الدقيقة.​


لحرق في نظام الهواء المفتوح:


لا ينصح عادة بالتخلص من المبيدات والكيماويات بالحرق في الهواء المفتوح لأن درجة حرارة الهواء المفتوح تتراوح من 500 م8 إلى 700 م8، وفي هذا المدى من درجات الحرارة لا يتحطم جزيء المبيد تحطمًا كاملاً، بل ربما ينتج عن ذلك نواتج احتراق ثانوية أكثر خطورة تتطاير في الهواء، لكن إذا فرضت الظروف اتخاذ قرار الحرق في الهواء المفتوح، فيجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار المحاذير الآتية:


يقوم بعملية الحرق أكثر من شخص واحد لكل موقع.


تقسم الكمية المراد حرقها على دفعات بكميات قليلة.


تفصل المبيدات السامة للنبات والمواد القابلة للاشتعال، وعلب الايروسولات.


يتم اختيار منطقة بعيدة غير آهلة بالسكان لإجراء عملية الحرق.


يزود العاملون والمشرفون على الحرق بملابس واقية متكاملة وأقنعة غازات.


يتم خلط المبيدات بمذيبات قابلة للاشتعال (كيروسين أو بنزين) للحصول على لهب شديد.


يصب خليط المبيد مع المذيب على مادة لها خاصية الامتصاص “فحم - نشارة - خشب“


يجب أن لا تكون حفر الحرق عميقة حتى يتم الحرق الكامل.


يغطى الرماد المتبقى بعد إتمام عملية الحرق بالتراب وتسيج المنطقة لعدد من السنين ويحظر استعمالها لأي أغراض.


الحرق في محارق ذات درجات حرارة عالية 


الوسيلة المفضلة والمناسبة لحرق كميات من المبيدات هي استخدام محارقذات درجة عالية من 900مئويةإلى 1200مئويةحيث تتحول ميعالمبيدات عند هذه الدرجة من الحرارة إلى أكاسيد، وأفضل المحارق المناسبة لهذهالعملية هي أفران الإسمنت حيث يمكن أن تضاف المبيدات إلى وقود المحرقة بنسبة 1-2% على أن يتوفر في المحرقة بالمصنع نظام تحكم دقيق في انبعاث الغازات الناتجة.​





*التخلص من المبيدات بالمعاملة الكيميائية*:


يمكن استخدام المعاملة الكيميائية للتخلص من المبيدات مثل استخدام القلويات،أو الأحماض، العوامل المؤكسدة، حيث تغير هذه المعاملات المادة الفعالة السامة إلىنواتج غير سامة أو نواتج أقل سمية، أو مواد يمكن التخلص منها بطرق أكثر أماناً، إلاأن استخدام المواد الكيميائية الخاطئ، قد ينتج مواد أكثر سمية أو مخاليط قابلة للانفجار، أو أبخرة سامة من مبيدات غير قابلة للبخر لذا يجب الحذر عند اتخاذ قراراستخدام هذه الطريقة والحرص على مراعاة المحاذير التالية واتباعها:


· يتم إقرار واستخدام هذه الطريقة وباستشارة خبراء.


· يجب أن لا تزيد كمية المبيدات المراد التخلص منها عن 25 كجم أو 25 لتر.


· كما يجب أن لا تستخدم هذه الطريقة مع المبيدات شديدة السمية.


· يجب أن تستخدم هذه الطريقة في أوعية أو حاويات محكمة القفل، كما يجب أن لا تخلط المبيدات قبل معالجتها.


· تتم العملية خارج المباني وبعيداً عنها.


· يخلط المبيد مع المادة الكيماوية ببطء، ويجب تحاشى التعرض لأي أبخرة ناتجة عن التفاعل، كما يجب الحفاظ على ممارسة إجراءات الأمان لحماية الأفراد المتواجدين بالموقع.


· تجرى عملية المعاملة الكيماوية في موسم جاف، وفي منطقة يكون فيها مستوى الماء الأرضي منخفضاً.


تعتبر هذه الطريقة من أهم الطرق المستعملةفي التخلص من المبيدات الكيماوية، وليس ثمة شك في أن هذه الطرق تختلف في درجةكفاءتها وإمكانية استخدامها وتطبيقها من دولةإلى أخرى .. وحسب ما هو متاح منإمكانيات فنية ومادية .لذانود أن نشير إلى عدد من النقاط التى نراها هامة وضرورية:


تحدد مواقع تجميع وتصنيف لهذه المواد بحيث لا تقل عن (4-5) مواقع بالشعبيات قبل اتخاذ أي إجراء بشأن التصرف في كمية محدودة في موقع معين.


إعلام كل الجهات التنفيذية التي في حوزتها كميات من هذه المواد بالبرنامج ويتم التنسيق معها لإعداد الترتيبات اللازمة لعملية التخلص من هذه المواد.


إعلام الجهات المسئولة التنفيذية والتشريعية بأهمية ما يجب أن يتم اتخاذه من إجراء وضرورة توفير ما يلزم من إمكانات مادية للتنفيذ.


خطط الطوارئ للحوادث الكيماوية


على الرغم من وجود خطط للطوارئ والمتمثلة في وسائل الدفاع والحماية المدنية إلا أنه من الملاحظ عدم تواجد خطة طوارئ متكاملة تشمل كافة القطاعات بما فيها الكوارث الطبيعية التي يجب أن تضم الخدمات الصحية وخدمات الطوارئ وتوفير العيادات الميدانية والمستشفيات وتأمين الأكل والشرب والخيام والملابس والأغطية وغيرها من الاحتياجات الضرورية, كما أن الافتقار إلى مراكز حصر الحالات وتسجيل الإصابات التي تعرضت للإصابة بالسموم الكيماوية الصناعية أو الطبيعية مهم حتماً للتقليل من حالات التسمم وترتقي إلى الاستعمال الآمن للمواد الكمياوية ومنع الأضرار الصحية والبيئية وتساعد في تأكيد التنمية المستدامة التي نطمح لتحقيقها. ​


دور النشاط الإعلامي*:*


تقوم الهيئة من خلال برامجها المختلفة والمتمثلة في الإعلام المرئي والمقروء والمسموع بإعداد برامج توعوية مختلفة وإعلانات ارشادية لغرض تنبيه مختلف شرائح المواطنين والمتعاملين بصفة خاصة بالمواد الكيماوية السامة مع معرفة كيفية التعامل مع هذه المواد وطبيعتها السامة والخطرة. كما تتم الاستعانة بالخبرات العربية والأجنبية لغرض إعداد برامج تدريبية للعاملين بمختلف القطاعات على كيفية التعامل مع المواد الكيماوية والمبيدات.


البحوث ونقل التقنية*:*


تتم متابعة آخر التطورات العلمية عن طريق الارشادات الصادرة عن الأجهزة والبرامج التابعة للأمم المتحدة التي تتعلق بالمواد الكيماوية والمبيدات الخطرة بحيث يتم اسقاط التي يتم التحفظ عليها من هذه الجهات كما يتم التعاون مع هذه الجهات من خلال الاستفادة من الخبرات الأجنبية في طلب المساعدات الفنية لغرض التعرف إلى الأحدث والآمن من حيث الاستعمال والتداول وعدم السماح بدخول المواد غير الآمنة والتي يتم التحفظ عليها دولياً.​


----------



## محمود احمد سيد (19 يونيو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدا ... جزاكم الله كل الخيرات


----------

